# New to the board, but a ttc veteran



## sillyfatcat (Apr 15, 2011)

I'm new to the boards here. I have a dd that will be 10 in may, and have been ttc #2 for 9 years. I have PCOS and am on month 4 of Clomid treatment. Over the years I have had 2 pregnancies (I miscarriage, and 1 ectopic). I guess I'm here because I've been feeling really low about everything lately. Noone seems to understand that secondary infertility can be as bad if not worse than primary infertility. We all know what we are missing already, and would do anything to have it again. I'm also going through the whole "If one more person tells me to gain or lose 10 pounds, relax, not think about it, that I'm lucky to have dd, or if you take these multivitamins it will happen", my head will EXPLODE!!!!!!!!!!!! I have isolated myself from my friends, and never go out anymore. I just feel completely alone going through all of this, and the mood swings from the drugs don't help either  . Sorry for the rant, I just needed to get it out!


----------



## JBox (Oct 31, 2010)

hi you. 
oh babe, i feel your pain. My lo is 3.5 and i have been trying to conceive a second now for 2.5 years so i know i how you are feeling. Noone gets it when you are experiencing secondary infertlity and when people tell me that i should be grateful for what i have, that i am so lucky to have my little girl, that if i just relaxed and went on holiday it will happen, that i concieved naturally last time, so there is obviously nothing wrong andit will happen, I WILL SCREAM!!!!!! of course i am grateful for my little girl, but it doesnt mean that i dont yearn for another child to complete our family. its so hard and trying to keep your head about water whilst others around you go on to have their 2nd, 3rd or in some cases 4th baby while you are still trying is just a killer. 
just to let you know that i am here for you hon. 

xxxxx


----------

